# Should i stay as i don't even fancy my wife now?



## Impy2 (Dec 9, 2017)

My only reason for staying is i suppose i don't want to hurt my wife in a split. It's both second time marriages. Married 4 years but just isn't great. It's just like living with my mother. We don't buy, sex is once every six weeks or so. when it's over i think great that's that over for another month or so. Is this normal? I just don't see any future. Am interview being selfish leaving to try and find happiness or should i stick where i am? Any advice greatly appreciated.
Cheers,
Steve


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

I figured there had to be more backstory here because the details are pretty slim. I looked at your previous threads that were started and quite honestly, you just don't seem like a happy dude. Not bashing you, just getting the vibe that aside from your two marriages, you just aren't happy or it takes a lot of upkeep to keep you happy and entertained and engaged.

If you stay on those dating sites and go for Marriage #3, it's not likely to turn out any better until you can find happiness independently.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

If it's not working, and you've discussed fixing it with her to no avail, then it's time to leave. I guess you're fine with hurting yourself if you choose to stay, but don't want to "hurt" her. She may find it a relief to be out as well - she can't be happy with things, if she _knows_ you're unhappy. Can she?


----------

